# Still a hottie!...Not to bad after having 10 pups!



## BlueBullyLover (Aug 26, 2011)

Here is my girl today!...I love this girl. She is my best friend (shhh dont tell my fiance) lol He will understand she was here first!  She went through some rough times with me...was there to snuggle when noone else was! She had a litter of 10 HUGE puppies about 15 weeks ago. She wasnt this good looking before the pups. She kinda popped since having a litter. Stormie is a hottie I must say! 
























She wasnt happy about being outside. Defiantely a spoiled AC diva dog!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

she is pretty ill give her that but, id personally like a wee more muscle definition if it was my dog. but she looks good any ways


----------



## BlueBullyLover (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks. As far as the muscle. She has plenty. She is fed raw and kibble and plays outside with a flirt pole and walks everyday...If she can't get it from what we do, then she dont need it. lol She is a happy healthy girl. She comes from a 110lb mom and a 90lb dad...she weighs im guessing over 70lbs right now.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Good looking bitch


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

She looks great  
Pretty girl!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She had pups before she's even turned 2?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

dixieland said:


> She had pups before she's even turned 2?


would seem that way one of her posts says shes 21 months.


----------



## BlueBullyLover (Aug 26, 2011)

Yep. Sure did. Vet told me it was fine to breed her on her 2nd heat. So we did. She had 10 beautiful healthy pups that all lived and she was a great mom!...And yes she is 21 months old.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG your vet told you it was ok?? Even my vet who is a back woods ******* would never have told me that. EVER, you NEVER breed a dog before they are two, including males. smh, walkin away from this thread.


----------



## BlueBullyLover (Aug 26, 2011)

Okay.......thanks for the info.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow I can't believe your vet would tell you that is ok


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Normally i would say....well my norm but i'm actually kind of speechless...I hope you stay and learn, suck it up as a mistake. 

What was the purpose behind the breeding?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow 2nd heat? luna had her second heat before she was even a year ,thats insane. Glad she was ok alot of dogs that young arent good moms.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Why did you breed? Was there a purpose?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

haha I wasn't going to "go there" But I guess someone did. haha

The reason why she "popped" wasn't because she had pups, it was because she MATURED! Meaning she wasn't MATURE when she was pregnant!


----------



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice looking bitch I must say, I would love to see what pups looks, and imo is your dog to do as you please as long as you do not hurt the breed, comments on here can get rude towards bully owners just over look them, and keep some stuff personal.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

The comments had nothing to do with the dog being a bully or not, the concern was that the dog was bred at an early age and problems can arise from that. People on this forum are so passionate because we do truly love and care about these dogs and what will happen to them in the future.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

she is really pretty by the way . did you keep any of the pups? would love to see them or one of them


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

shes very pretty  yes she was bred too early but everyone learns from their mistakes  id love to see pics of the pups!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes puppy pics please


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The dog is already bred no sense in crying over split milk. Hopefully this owner can learn what responsible breeding is all about. Lets stop the why did you breed talk and save that for day, lets let the owner learn what breeding with a purpose is about and what makes a dog breed worthy. Yes she bitch was young but what's done is done, move on please.

Pretty girl! Did you keep any pups? If so yes you must post pictures please


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

As I don't agree with breeding such a young dog I can understand the nature of why everyone questioned why this breeding took place..However.. Like Lisa said..there is no reason to cry over spilt milk and with that said..

Op, I'd love to see photos of the pups, too! if you have any to share don't be shy..FLOOD! I absolutely LOVE puppies!


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

She's beautiful.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

RileyRoo said:


> As I don't agree with breeding such a young dog I can understand the nature of why everyone questioned why this breeding took place..However.. Like Lisa said..there is no reason to cry over spilt milk and with that said..
> 
> Op, I'd love to see photos of the pups, too! if you have any to share don't be shy..FLOOD! I absolutely LOVE puppies!


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

Yes, FLOOD us with puppy pictures!!


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Ya she does look fit after 10 pups. I agree with the majority she is young, however its your perogative to do as you want. I still would love to see the litter!!!!


----------



## BlueBullyLover (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the concern. Yes she is MY dog and just because I bred her young doesnt mean I do not love her! I love her more then most people love their dogs. She is a VERY well taken care of dog who is loved by everyone around her. And for those of you who asked I bred her for the simple fact that I wanted a male from her. Which is the puppy I have Tonka Toy. Her temperment is wonderful and her personality and so are her parents and so on. My uncles dog fathered the litter and I know this dog very well as well. I wanted to guarantee to the best of my ability that the puppy coming in my home with my child had the best temperment and personality as possible. If you disagree with this I am sorry. Sorry if you think she was too young. She was a wonderful mother...and had beautiful healthy puppies...you are right, whats done is done. She is mine. Thanks again...now onto the puppy pics!...btw I have noticed negative towards a couple things on all forums...No biggie. Opinions are like you know whats...  Oh and 4 puppies stayed within our family as planned! We are all bully lovers...and the rest went to EXCELLENT homes that were checked out... 
































And here is the superstar of the litter. He got to stay with momma!...My boy Tonka Toy!
then...








and now...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG PUPPIES ... they are soo cute love blues. I think I have seen them on another forum awhile back when they were small , boy has tonka grown so much already . Didnt realize what pups he was from until these pics .


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow almost looks like they were xerox'd...one after the other lol 

God bless that big ol blue family! Lol 

...they are gorgeous.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Do you have a pedigree on these pups? I would like to see how they are bred. The boys a cutie.


----------



## BlueBullyLover (Aug 26, 2011)

I can try to write it up...never done that before. But yes I have 6 generations on Tonka right now...Ok I aint doing this right..way to much to type. Any easier way to do that? lol
'pr'Weatherfords Tonka Toy
Sires ped...
Sire 'pr' Botelers Slag da bull} 
sire 'pr' Sammy da bull}
'pr' Sire Kanya Da Bull
Dam 'pr' Lockjaws Raven

Dam CCB Tinker Bell} 
sire'pr' Sav1 RE True Bullys Primus. Dam Ross Marie Laveau


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I didn't see photos?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Cute pups, smh and walkin aay from this liter and your right everyone has an opinion. Tonka is a cutie.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Love puppies. Wow that is a bundle of blue doggies. I hope everything works out and all the homed pups are doing well.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> OMG PUPPIES ... they are soo cute love blues. I think I have seen them on another forum awhile back when they were small , boy has tonka grown so much already . Didnt realize what pups he was from until these pics .


Yep she had them for sale at 6 wks old on another forum.While yes they are cute puppies,please stick around and gain some knowledge.You have dogs that you love more than alot of other people do theirs,so you may as well learn about them and what's best for them.


----------



## BlueBullyLover (Aug 26, 2011)

I have had this breed of dog for 17 years. I am not a dummy about the breed. Although Stormie is my first female. Thanks again for all the comments, concern and compliments. ALL puppies are doing great and only one was sold on a forum and went to an excellent home in WV. They didnt leave my home till they were 8 weeks btw. I am leaving this thread and possibly this forum. Thanks again!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

why are you so angry? just cause you have 17 years with the breed doesnt mean you have 17 years in breeding or even one year in breeding. i dont see why your getting mad when every one is just concerned about your animal. it'd be nice if you would stay and contribute to and learn from this forum but it seems that you've already made up your mind


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

BlueBullyLover said:


> I have had this breed of dog for 17 years. I am not a dummy about the breed. Although Stormie is my first female. Thanks again for all the comments, concern and compliments. ALL puppies are doing great and only one was sold on a forum and went to an excellent home in WV. They didnt leave my home till they were 8 weeks btw. I am leaving this thread and possibly this forum. Thanks again!


Here let me pass you some thick skin after 17 years in the breed you ought to know not everyone is going to like what you breed or your reasons for breeding or even how you run your program. This is a public forum and so far I have seen nothing but constructive criticism in this thread no one has disrespected you or your animals. Either you want to learn or you don't. Part of learning is being able to unlearn what you think you already know. If you are going to leave on the account of other's opinions and advice than you really don't need to be posting anything online as that open up the window for other's to comment and question you. Best of luck with your litter cute pups!


----------

